
My Personal Hero: Robert Sapolsky on Rudolf Virchow - allthebest
http://nautil.us/blog/my-personal-hero-robert-sapolsky-on-rudolf-virchow
======
m0llusk
It is worth noting that Professor Sapolsky has many informative lectures from
his popular Stanford courses and various public appearances on YouTube mostly
on the Stanford channel.

------
gragas
Robert Sapolsky is a fantastic human being and a great lecturer.

